# Favourite street in Dublin



## Firefly (30 Mar 2011)

As a once-upon-a-time resident of the Fair City I was wondering which is your favourite street? For me it's the tree-lined segment of Baggot Street from circa Dohenny Nesbitts to the lights. Love walking down this street for some reason.


----------



## pinkyBear (30 Mar 2011)

for me it has to be eglington road, I stayed there for a few weeks as a kid, it was sooooo beautiful.
P..


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2011)

Northside: On a sunny day, I really enjoy walking up and down Moore Street. It was retained all its character and now has even more with may different cultures mixing. 

Southside: Grafton Street. I love walking from up towards Stephens Green and enjoying the atmosphere, the music, the buzz and if it all gets too much, you can nip off one of the side streets and find yourself a lovely pub or cafe to chill out.


----------



## csirl (30 Mar 2011)

College green/Dame St - oozes with history.


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Mar 2011)

Northside: Jones Road ! (its a street in any mans language)

Southside - some bits of 'burbia I like but not streets as such


----------



## RoyRover (30 Mar 2011)

Love Baggott Street.

Never go north of the Liffey, as I don't own a Celtic jersey or sport a ronnie.


----------



## Oscaresque (30 Mar 2011)

In the city centre, Castlemarket Street or Wicklow Street I think. Somewhere between Grafton and Georges Street anyway.


----------



## notagardener (30 Mar 2011)

I love to stroll down Grafton Street and turn onto Harry Street and visit No. 7/8 - Bruxelles for a pint or .....


----------



## horusd (30 Mar 2011)

Georges street. Lively, the Georges market, and lovely wee coffee, book & ethnic shops.


----------



## SarahMc (30 Mar 2011)

I love the Grand Canal (yes I know it is not a street), Kavanagh echoing in my head.
Also the walk east along the liffey from O'Connell Bridge is like a visual meander through the last 20 years.


----------



## Godfather (31 Mar 2011)

Grand canal walk as well


----------



## fizzelina (31 Mar 2011)

South William St, Wicklow St, Castlemarket St, the labyrinth of streets between Grafton St and George's St....I always like walking around here like Oscaresque


----------



## BOXtheFOX (31 Mar 2011)

My route always seems to take me around Sth. William Street, Georges Arcade, Wicklow Street and Dawson Street and usually along Nassau Street. My favourite street is probably Dawson Street with the walk along Merrion Square along by the Art Gallery and Natural History Museum a close second.


----------



## TarfHead (31 Mar 2011)

fizzelina said:


> South William St, Wicklow St, Castlemarket St, the labyrinth of streets between Grafton St and George's St.


 
+1



RoyRover said:


> Never go north of the Liffey, as I don't own a Celtic jersey or sport a ronnie.


 
Troll


----------



## liaconn (31 Mar 2011)

I love Earlsfort Terrace and the canal area around there. It's so quiet and peaceful but the city is only a short walk away. 

I have to say I really don't like Grafton Street anymore. When I was a kid it had a big Switzers that put on a fabulous Christmas window display for the children, an old fashioned Brown Thomas and lots of other uniquely Irish shops. Nowadays its just full of British High Street stores and has lost any character it used to have.


----------



## Shawady (31 Mar 2011)

I like the side streets of grafton street. Some good pubs around there. 
Also, as a former student of DIT Kevin Street, Camden and Wexford street hold special memories.


----------



## RonanC (31 Mar 2011)

liaconn said:


> I love Earlsfort Terrace and the canal area around there. It's so quiet and peaceful but the city is only a short walk away.


 
I would be over that way a bit and I can never get over how quiet it is. Would be a nice spot to work in (hint hint if anyone is reading this haha), with the green down the road and the canal the other way


----------



## liaconn (31 Mar 2011)

I used to work there and you really felt you were out of the rat race but could still wander into Grafton Street at lunchtime if you needed anything. A few minutes walk the other direction and you were in Rathmines. You could also have lovely picnic lunches in the Iveagh Gardens.


----------



## Grizzly (31 Mar 2011)

Ranelagh Village is a nice place to have a stroll.


----------



## csirl (31 Mar 2011)

RoyRover said:


> Never go north of the Liffey, as I don't own a Celtic jersey or sport a ronnie.


 
If you want to change out of your shell suit to come north of the liffey, a celtic jersey is not really acceptable. Us northsiders consider shell suits and shiny football jerseys as being scanger attire and would never venture out in either - the only people who you ever see wearing shell suits and celtic jerseys are the southsiders arriving in Abbey St via the Luas red line.


----------



## horusd (31 Mar 2011)

Lol, go on ye good thing csirl, stand up for our reputation! And anyway isn't it the Square in Tallaght that's called the Olympic village for certain very obvious reasons? ( No offence to our Tallaght brethern).


----------



## zztop (1 Apr 2011)

The street that leads to any of the roads out of the dump...


----------



## Complainer (1 Apr 2011)

Leeson St - both Upr and Lowerk


----------

